# Things you should NEVER say to a Building Inspector



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Number 1 ) This was not built to code.

Talk about opening a can of worms. 
Got me fixing stuff from 30 years ago just to get a final. :shutup:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Number 2:

Whats the smallest bribe you've ever accepted?


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

#3
What's a header?


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

"Don't look over there,we didn't do any work in that room."


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

"oh...I never paid attention that it says top on the bottom of that glu lam"


----------



## JKBARR127 (Jan 13, 2010)

#6 this is so fu--ed up but we found a way to rig it


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

howd you get here so fast

did a very small addition, we called for insulation inspection at 10 am, wanting the inspector for the following morning. he showed up 20 minutes after we called which was the same time the insulation arrived. his response was obviously im a bit early, ill go to the next house on my list and be back after lunch


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

No sir , I didn't read the spec sheet on the plan.


----------



## charlie828 (Feb 22, 2009)

Said by homeowner applying for permit, "You can trust me. I used to be a building inspector in Miami." Eleven revisions later, he got his permit.


----------



## MBS (Mar 20, 2008)

The owner said he would pay our fine if we got caught without the permits.


----------



## EES (Jan 4, 2010)

How the heck did you become the building inspector? You're the biggest hack I know!


----------



## buddy110 (Oct 3, 2009)

EES said:


> How the heck did you become the building inspector? You're the biggest hack I know!


 :thumbup:


----------



## JKBARR127 (Jan 13, 2010)

how u doin good to meet u. were new in the area, this is actually our first job here. the inspector where i use to live was great. he would let so much slide. this one time ....... ..... .... and he let us get away w it. man what a guy. so yeah heres what we did...


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

I know its not ready to cover, but I have a schedule to keep.


----------



## Fence (Mar 5, 2010)

"don't worry I saw them do it this way on tv"


----------



## maleko (Jun 6, 2007)

"" Wanna go get a beer after work"" :whistling


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

"Just like Holmes on homes"


----------



## designshomes (Apr 10, 2010)

The best one I've gotten personally is:

"But the end bearing specs on this LVL are wrong.....I did it like this in Someotherplace Township and the building inspector said it was fine"

My husband is the building inspector in that other township.:furious:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

"Well, its good enough for who its for"


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

I know they are 2x4 hangers,the 2x8 hangers were too expensive. What's the difference?

Recited by and inspector from homeowner


----------

